# I think we can all learn something from this wonderful lady



## Lucky's Mom (Mar 26, 2008)

Hey folks - I know that I have several different textures on my head - and just discovered the wonders of the Denman.....

http://biracialhair.org/Welcome.html

Thought this could help others.....
Toodles!


----------



## morehairplease (Mar 26, 2008)

samanthajones67 said:


> Hey folks - I know that I have several different textures on my head - and just discovered the wonders of the Denman.....
> 
> http://biracialhair.org/Welcome.html
> 
> ...




thanks for sharing her link! I bookmarked it so that I can read it tomorrow. She has lovely curls and her tips are great!


----------



## IntoMyhair (Mar 26, 2008)

Thanks for the link. I am at my wits end right now with my hair. I love the texlaxed texture but it is getting hard to deal with. And i'm getting a lot of breakage when it comes down to detangling.


----------



## JustKiya (Mar 26, 2008)

Nice website - another condensed version of the collective wisdom of LHCF ....


----------



## cmw45 (Mar 26, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> Nice website - *another condensed version of the collective wisdom of LHCF* ....


 
I agree. She seems nice...but I kinda feel like none of the info was really new for women with hair in the 3s and 4s.


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Mar 26, 2008)

Wow, I thought I had hair issues.

No longer will I complain 

Her hair looks amazing now!


----------



## manegoal (Mar 26, 2008)

I remeber reading the book she refers to Good Hair in the 90's. It was a good read esp. since there were few good haircare books back then. Alot of her techniques remind me of ladies on naturallycurly. thanks op her hair is pretty and reminds me of midnitecurl's hair.


----------



## Ms.Honey (Mar 26, 2008)

thanks for posting that, very inspirational


----------



## DeepBluSea (Mar 26, 2008)

Cool site.   I gotta give it up to her for showing all those pics with bad hair days.    She is brave for sharing those pics.    But it shows that her hair has come a long way.


----------



## JustKiya (Mar 26, 2008)

*Bre~Bre* said:


> Looks like 2 girls to me



 Come on now ya'll - it was the 70's!! Ya'll remember Giraffalos? What was the name of those kids clothes that was REALLLLLLL unisexual?


----------



## MissMasala5 (Mar 26, 2008)

That woman's hair is simply outrageous! Wonderful tips, thanks for sharing the link, SJ.


----------



## brittanynic16 (Mar 26, 2008)

Her curls seem to get smaller at the end of the shaft (as it gets longer). I have never seen that. I have always seem th opposite. What is her hair type 3b/c?


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Mar 26, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> Come on now ya'll - it was the 70's!! Ya'll remember Giraffalos? What was the name of those kids clothes that was REALLLLLLL unisexual?


Giiirrl, I thought it was 2 girls.  I just perused her site and discovered that that is a boy.  Wow, he was really pretty and I thought he had a jumper skirt on so I thought it was a girl


----------



## JustKiya (Mar 26, 2008)

*Bre~Bre* said:


> He looking like Michael Kelso(that 70's show)




  

*nod* That's that 70's pretty, indeed!


----------



## Christa438 (Mar 26, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> Come on now ya'll - it was the 70's!! Ya'll remember *Giraffalos*? What was the name of those kids clothes that was REALLLLLLL unisexual?


 


Close! but They'rrre baaack!


----------



## Newtogrow (Mar 26, 2008)

I have no where near 3 anything hair- but I enjoyed reading her blog


----------



## tnorenberg (Mar 26, 2008)

Great find. I use the very same techniques on me & my daughters' hair, but I learned it here on LHCF. I wish her loads of luck on her book and to those who unfortunately never find LHCF like we did.


----------



## diligence (Mar 26, 2008)

Thanks for sharing..did you see the part where she says she hasn't trimmed her ends in 10 years?...interesting...


----------



## cmesweet (Mar 27, 2008)

So does she not rinse out the conditioner at ALL? Maybe I need to stop co-washing and just co.


----------



## hrtbndr21 (Mar 27, 2008)

Cool site.

Has anybody ever saturated their hair w/ conditioner and just left it on?  I dunno how that would work out...something to try I guess.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Mar 27, 2008)

hrtbndr21 said:


> Cool site.
> 
> Has anybody ever saturated their hair w/ conditioner and just left it on? I dunno how that would work out...something to try I guess.


I don't rinse all the conditioner out when cowashing but tomorrow morning I am going to try it her way and see how it goes.  My head best not look like a white goopy mess


----------



## princessnad (Mar 27, 2008)

brittanynic16 said:


> Her curls seem to get smaller at the end of the shaft (as it gets longer). I have never seen that. I have always seem th opposite. What is her hair type 3b/c?


 
I guess since there is less weight to stretch the hair on the ends, it gets tighter.  She refered to that at some point on her site.


----------



## Ms.Honey (Mar 27, 2008)

I dilute my aPhogee balance moisturizer in my palm with water and leave it in. She used a whole lotta conditioner but she has a whole lotta hair to work it through.


----------



## Supergirl (Mar 27, 2008)

What beautiful hair she has.


----------



## Soliel185 (Mar 27, 2008)

hrtbndr21 said:


> Cool site.
> 
> Has anybody ever saturated their hair w/ conditioner and just left it on? I dunno how that would work out...something to try I guess.


 

I used to. It did define my hair and make it glossy but I frequently overdid it which led to some crunchiness when it dried. I found that sealing it with serum helped keep that at bay. I don't think it's any different than a really creamy leave in though = just a tad heavier, and the way she combs/detangles most of the excess should be removed. 

Makes me want to go natural just to see what'll happen.


----------



## ajoyfuljoy (Mar 27, 2008)

Soliel185 said:


> I used to. It did define my hair and make it glossy but I frequently overdid it which led to some crunchiness when it dried. I found that sealing it with serum helped keep that at bay. I don't think it's any different than a really creamy leave in though = just a tad heavier, and the way she combs/detangles most of the excess should be removed.
> 
> *Makes me want to go natural just to see what'll happen*.


 
Yeah, ditto. I'd love to try what she said on my little 4a coils and see how it turned out. Her before and after pics were very inspirational.

And the pic of her hair when it's shingled versus when she combs it dry. That was bushy like afro hair! Really showed me that technique makes all the difference in how your curls/coils look.


----------



## tkj25 (Mar 27, 2008)

hrtbndr21 said:


> Cool site.
> 
> Has anybody ever saturated their hair w/ conditioner and just left it on?  I dunno how that would work out...something to try I guess.




thanks for posting this. loved her site. great tips & info. I don't have type 3 hair either, but the heart of her techniques can definitely be applied to type 4 hair.

after i no-poo, rinse & towel dry. i moisture spray my hair and then apply botanical conditioner and just leave it in -- it definitely works!


----------



## Cleve_gryl (Mar 27, 2008)

cmesweet said:


> So does she not rinse out the conditioner at ALL? Maybe I need to stop co-washing and just co.


That's what I say!!  She has some gorgeous hair.  I think I'm going to try to just co tonight and comb it out with my denman ...I just have a feeling its going to feel sticky and coated erplexed


----------



## cmesweet (Mar 27, 2008)

Cleve_gryl said:


> That's what I say!! She has some gorgeous hair. I think I'm going to try to just co tonight and comb it out with my denman ...I just have a feeling its going to feel sticky and coated erplexed


 

That is what I'm afraid of the sticky and coating feeling.


----------



## LunadeMiel (Mar 27, 2008)

I'm in love...  She and I have similar hair


----------



## imstush (Mar 27, 2008)

*Bre~Bre* said:


> I don't rinse all the conditioner out when cowashing but tomorrow morning I am going to try it her way and see how it goes. My head best not look like a white goopy mess


 
I always thought people did that, especially if they didn't have any leave in.  But it shouldn't be white or goopy unless you try to brush it or comb it dry.  

It actually keeps my frizzyness at bay.  I tend to put coconut oil or JBCO over my hair when it dries.  

And she did remind me of Midnight curlz (sp?)


----------



## Soul♥Flower (Mar 27, 2008)

cmesweet said:


> So does she not rinse out the conditioner at ALL? Maybe I need to stop co-washing and just co.


 
LOL. that was funny.


----------



## Soliel185 (Mar 27, 2008)

ajoyfuljoy said:


> Yeah, ditto. I'd love to try what she said on my little 4a coils and see how it turned out. Her before and after pics were very inspirational.
> 
> And the pic of her hair when it's shingled versus when she combs it dry. That was bushy like afro hair! Really showed me that technique makes all the difference in how your curls/coils look.


 
I'm natural - texlaxed - AND bone straight right now  But I could see this working on my texlaxed and natural hair. If I had just seen the pics of her hair now, and not the ones of what it looked like when she was younger I wouldn't have bothered, thinking her techniques wouldn't work for me. But honestly - when she was a teen her hair almost looked like a type 4 - now she's clearly a 3b or c. Interesting....


----------



## Ballerina_Bun (Mar 27, 2008)

that was a nice website!


----------



## cupcakes (Mar 27, 2008)

her hair is awesome


----------



## loolalooh (Mar 27, 2008)

WHOA!!!  Thanks mucho, SJ!!


----------



## Mook's hair (Mar 27, 2008)

Thanks for sharing this Sam


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Mar 27, 2008)

loolalooh said:


> WHOA!!! Thanks mucho, SJ!!


 

you got it baby!!!!


----------



## Jynkx (Mar 27, 2008)

hrtbndr21 said:


> Cool site.
> 
> Has anybody ever saturated their hair w/ conditioner and just left it on? I dunno how that would work out...something to try I guess.


 

i have been doing that for years.  i only recently stopped this and have been considering going back.


----------



## lovegan (Mar 27, 2008)

Jynkx said:


> i have been doing that for years.  i only recently stopped this and have been considering going back.



I used to do this too, but someone told me it was bad for the hair as it dries it out and makes it crunchy (when i was a teen). 

logically, i guess this is what I do when I saturate it was "leave-in" conditioner...why not just regular conditioner? (might save some $ too!)


----------



## Dogmd (Mar 27, 2008)

God Bless you for posting this...  my daughter thanks you too.


----------



## TaraDyan (Mar 27, 2008)

*I never thought about not rinsing the conditioner out of my hair, but this makes sense to me (like a leave-in).  I think I might try it.*

*Thanks for the link, Sam.*


----------



## Vshanell (Mar 27, 2008)

OMG her hair is awsome!  Gosh it's so long!  This is a great site.  Thanks for sharing sam.  I'm gonna go stalk, I mean look around now.


----------



## ~~HoneyComb~~ (Mar 27, 2008)

cmesweet said:


> So does she not rinse out the conditioner at ALL? Maybe I need to stop co-washing and just co.


 
Yeah, that's what I was wondering, she just leaves the conditioner in.  I wonder if she rinses that out before re-applying conditioner the next time she does her hair.  And did I miss how often she does her hair?


----------



## ~~HoneyComb~~ (Mar 27, 2008)

Cleve_gryl said:


> That's what I say!! She has some gorgeous hair. I think I'm going to try to just co tonight and comb it out with my denman ...I just have a feeling its going to feel sticky and coated erplexed


 
Yeah, I'm thinking my hair will also have white balls in it, but I'm gonna try it and see how it works.


----------



## lovenharmony (Mar 27, 2008)

Very cool site!! Thanks for posting...and this is my wash day too!!


----------



## Vshanell (Mar 27, 2008)

honeycomb said:


> Yeah, that's what I was wondering, she just leaves the conditioner in. I wonder if she rinses that out before re-applying conditioner the next time she does her hair. And did I miss how often she does her hair?


I'm wondering how often she does her hair too.  From what I read it dosen't sound like she's a daily washer though because she says to keep the curly style she braids her hair in one or two braids at night.  I can't understand how she keeps those curls when she braids at night.  I know mine would flatten out into waves and ruin the whole wash n' goerplexed.  Her hair is georgeous and I wish I could stop staring.


----------



## princessnad (Mar 27, 2008)

Paitiently waiting to hear the results of leaving condish on the hair.


----------



## cmesweet (Mar 27, 2008)

OK she hasn't trimmed for 10 years, so she has 10 years of growth on her head.

I don't have the patience, I want all that hair NOW!!!

Edited to add: Does combing conditioner through the hair make it look white?

I would try this but it started snowing again...will wait until warmer weather.


----------



## hrtbndr21 (Mar 27, 2008)

princessnad said:


> Paitiently waiting to hear the results of leaving condish on the hair.


 
Me too ...

I'll probably end up giving it a try this weekend, I'm taking down my braids.


----------



## Cleve_gryl (Mar 27, 2008)

I'm doing it in about 2 hours...I'll be back in a few hours to let yall know


----------



## cmesweet (Mar 27, 2008)

I found this 

"
*Light-skinned-ed Girl:  How long did it take for your hair to grow so long? It's beautiful!*
_Teri:  Thank you! I'm such a goofball, I just measured my hair to see how long it is, and my hair got tangled on the metal tab of the tape measure. It's about 28" long. I'd say it took five or six years to grow out virgin hair to this length. I'm pretty sure it's at it's maximum length now, even though my mom thinks it looks longer every time she sees me." _

_on http://lightskinnededgirl.typepad.com/_


----------



## Jessica Rabbit (Mar 27, 2008)

princessnad said:


> Paitiently waiting to hear the results of leaving condish on the hair.


I used to do that and it's when my hair was at it's best. I am going to go back to a variation of this.


----------



## Jassy28 (Mar 27, 2008)

She mentioned that it was the weight of her hair. The ends dont have anything weighing them down, hence the tighter curl.



brittanynic16 said:


> Her curls seem to get smaller at the end of the shaft (as it gets longer). I have never seen that. I have always seem th opposite. What is her hair type 3b/c?


----------



## The Girl (Mar 27, 2008)

hrtbndr21 said:


> Cool site.
> 
> Has anybody ever saturated their hair w/ conditioner and just left it on?  I dunno how that would work out...something to try I guess.



I have before.  It works like curly pudding I guess.  Before LHCF, I would do it for wash and goes all the time.  If you don't overdo it it dries just fine IMO.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Mar 27, 2008)

Leaving the conditioner in is what I used to do a few years back. it just made my hair limp as the days went on if I didnt shampoo often. However I noticed if the hair does not have enough water in it, the condish will dry in the hair with white residue if there is more conditioner in the hair than water. so usually my hair is soaked when I app the conditioner. I then wring the excess water/conditoner out and then add a tad more conditioner as a finishing touch.

Most of you have seen this pic but this is my result of using Suave Milk and Honey/ Elucence as a leave in with no other product. I left most of the water in my hair as it was a very hot summer, but this is the airdried result. The more water you leave in the softer and less shrinkage the hair is...at least with my hair


----------



## ~~HoneyComb~~ (Mar 27, 2008)

I did the technique 2 hours ago (pics in my album--last 2 pics).  I used Tail & Mane Conditioner, but next time I'll use Suave as it might not be as heavy.  Anyway, my hair is 90% dry at the time of my pics.  When I add gel, it takes all day to dry.  My hair feels really soft, not crunchy at all.  It also seem to make my curls hang a little more.  I'm guessing that the more you do this the better the curls will look.  I will put a scrunchie around it tonight, and see if I can get 2nd day hair.  This technique might be a keeper, thanks for posting.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Mar 27, 2008)

This technique was just "ok" for me.  My hair was left white in a lot of places when done that I had to rub out with my towel.  I will continue to rinse my conditioner out and leave a little in (maybe leave a smidge more in than before) like I normally do.


----------



## PAPRIKA (Mar 27, 2008)

Sometimes after I rence conditioner I will add a little glob of conditioner to my hair and then proceed to my water based leave in and rollerset.  I will do this or use the Cantu Shea Leave In which is pretty thick for my leave in.  Is this the same thing?


----------



## niva (Mar 27, 2008)

honeycomb said:


> I did the technique 2 hours ago (pics in my album--last 2 pics).  I used Tail & Mane Conditioner, but next time I'll use Suave as it might not be as heavy.  Anyway, my hair is 90% dry at the time of my pics.  When I add gel, it takes all day to dry.  My hair feels really soft, not crunchy at all.  It also seem to make my curls hang a little more.  I'm guessing that the more you do this the better the curls will look.  I will put a scrunchie around it tonight, and see if I can get 2nd day hair.  This technique might be a keeper, thanks for posting.



Honeycomb

Your hair turned out really good. You have a beautiful head of hair!


----------



## KLomax (Mar 27, 2008)

honeycomb said:


> I did the technique 2 hours ago (pics in my album--last 2 pics). I used Tail & Mane Conditioner, but next time I'll use Suave as it might not be as heavy. Anyway, my hair is 90% dry at the time of my pics. When I add gel, it takes all day to dry. My hair feels really soft, not crunchy at all. It also seem to make my curls hang a little more. I'm guessing that the more you do this the better the curls will look. I will put a scrunchie around it tonight, and see if I can get 2nd day hair. This technique might be a keeper, thanks for posting.


:sweet:Looks good Honeycomb!!!


----------



## LovelyLionessa (Mar 27, 2008)

What a wonderful website, thank you Samantha for sharing!  That's interesting about the conditioner being left in.


----------



## princessnad (Mar 27, 2008)

honeycomb said:


> I did the technique 2 hours ago (pics in my album--last 2 pics). I used Tail & Mane Conditioner, but next time I'll use Suave as it might not be as heavy. Anyway, my hair is 90% dry at the time of my pics. When I add gel, it takes all day to dry. My hair feels really soft, not crunchy at all. It also seem to make my curls hang a little more. I'm guessing that the more you do this the better the curls will look. I will put a scrunchie around it tonight, and see if I can get 2nd day hair. This technique might be a keeper, thanks for posting.


 
Your hair looks really good!  Did you just wash it, put on the conditioner and leave it or did you shingle it?


----------



## ~~HoneyComb~~ (Mar 27, 2008)

princessnad said:


> Your hair looks really good! Did you just wash it, put on the conditioner and leave it or did you shingle it?


 
Thanks for the love ladies, I did shingle (or apply conditioner in small sections) the hair. I used the denman brush to comb through. The whole process from start to finish took me a little over a half hour, and my drying time was about 3.  I've never been able to wash my hair in the evening and it be dry by bedtime.  I'm going to try it with different conditioner and see which ones I like better.  Right now I have my hair pulled back in a puff and it is super soft!


----------



## anon123 (Mar 27, 2008)

honeycomb said:


> Thanks for the love ladies, I did shingle (or apply conditioner in small sections) the hair. I used the denman brush to comb through. The whole process from start to finish took me a little over a half hour, and my drying time was about 3.  I've never been able to wash my hair in the evening and it be dry by bedtime.  I'm going to try it with different conditioner and see which ones I like better.  Right now I have my hair pulled back in a puff and it is super soft!




Yay!  I'm happy you found yet another option for your beautiful hair. it looks really good.

The woman on the website has gorgeous hair.  Very inspiring after seeing all the difficulty she had with it in the rest of her life.  maybe there's hope for me yet.


----------



## Cleve_gryl (Mar 27, 2008)

My hair is drying full of HE Hello Hydration right now.  Its drying kind of crunchy .  I also combed it in with my denman.  Its nice and weighed down though.  I guess I'll see how it looks/feels in the morning.


----------



## cmesweet (Mar 27, 2008)

Cleve_gryl said:


> My hair is drying full of HE Hello Hydration right now. Its drying kind of crunchy . I also combed it in with my denman. Its nice and weighed down though. I guess I'll see how it looks/feels in the morning.


 

I tried co-washing with Hello Hydration before and my hair took 2 days to dry completely. 

Just recently I went out and purchased that Mind your Frizz, so I am going to check that out too.

I hope white gunk do not show up on my hair when i braid or twist it.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Mar 27, 2008)

Cleve_gryl said:


> My hair is drying full of HE Hello Hydration right now. Its drying kind of crunchy . I also combed it in with my denman. Its nice and weighed down though. I guess I'll see how it looks/feels in the morning.


its crunchy becasue of the cones...you might wanna use a cone free conditoner  (suave vo5  kenra elucence etc) or limit the amount that you use. it will get weighed down and dull really fast leaving it in every night.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Mar 27, 2008)

Wow - I am glad to see so many folks benefiting from this!
WOWSERS!( that is "WOW")


----------



## Cleve_gryl (Mar 27, 2008)

cmesweet said:


> *I hope white gunk do not show up on my hair when i braid or twist it*.


No white residue at all!!  It was frothy when I was combing it out, but its fully absorbed.

Dang...cones are a mutha, its crunchy like I used a curl enhancing product


----------



## Chromia (Mar 27, 2008)

I really like her photo history. Her hair has come a long way! She has great info. on that site.


----------



## ricochet (Mar 28, 2008)

Looking good Honeycomb!  I am so ashamed, I am too lazy to try this!  If I do, I will make sure and take pics. erplexed


----------



## tkj25 (Mar 28, 2008)

leaving conditioner in is part of my hair regime that really works. you have to experiment to find out what is the right amount for your hair -- otherwise it'll dry white, sticky & gloppy. it's all about finding the balance. i find that spraying my hair first helps me not have to put so much in -- layered hydration. touchable, soft hair is the result, everything else is a bonus.

my 4a hair doesn't naturally clump together into defined ringlets, more of a soft cloud -- yet when my hair is properly hydrated my tiny curls do "plump" better -- twistouts are more defined, twists are more uniform, hang better, has wiggle, movement & sway  

here a pic from my fotki of a twistout from conditioner left in. i don't usually wear twist outs but really liked the way this one came out:

http://public.fotki.com/tkj25/2008-02-24/twistout4sm.html


----------



## TaraDyan (Mar 28, 2008)

Welp ... I tried it this morning using Alberto VO5 Silky Experiences Champagne Kisses Conditioner (it has silk proteins and no cones).  The conditioner itself is very runny and watery, so it was the perfect choice to "leave in". Ummmmmm ...
*HOW MUCH DO I LOVE IT!?! *
*THIIIIIIIIIIIIISSSSSSSSSSS MUCH!!! *


My hair is uber soft and not crunchy at all. The key is to use it when your hair is sopping wet in the shower. You also need to make sure you use enough product, but not TOO much.  I was able to easily detangle my hair (with one year's worth of new growth) with my fingers only!   I cannot believe I've never thought of this before.  This will definitely be added to my routine from now on.


Again, thanks so much Sam for providing the link; I never would have known about it otherwise.


----------



## fluffylocks (Mar 28, 2008)

Whats her hairtype?


----------



## BklynHeart (Mar 28, 2008)

tkj25 said:


> leaving conditioner in is part of my hair regime that really works. you have to experiment to find out what is the right amount for your hair -- otherwise it'll dry white, sticky & gloppy. it's all about finding the balance. i find that spraying my hair first helps me not have to put so much in -- layered hydration. touchable, soft hair is the result, everything else is a bonus.
> 
> my 4a hair doesn't naturally clump together into defined ringlets, more of a soft cloud -- yet when my hair is properly hydrated my tiny curls do "plump" better -- twistouts are more defined, twists are more uniform, hang better, has wiggle, movement & sway
> 
> ...


 

Wow TKJ, that came out NICE!!! Did you do individual twists or cornrows?


----------



## cmesweet (Mar 28, 2008)

Ok I just finished doing it.

Here are my thoughts:

1)If I do this again, I will either use a Denman brush or nothing at all. I had coils until I used my detangling comb. However, that is what I had available and it seperated my coils.

2) So far, from the very first  two braids I did in the front of my head, they shrunk less than usual.

3) At the end of each braid, I 2-strand twisted. I will see the take down results on Monday. The weekend is when I wear my wigs.  As for now, I'll just let the rest  finish air drying and wait for the results (shine and moisture).


----------



## blackbarbie (Mar 28, 2008)

Thanks for posting.  I enjoyed the website and have it bookmarked as well!

BB


----------



## hothair (Mar 28, 2008)

This is very good thanks for posting OP- a biracial (3b/3c)friend of mine used to explain that I should do this to my hair (4a with b kinkiness) and I thought she was crazy- I don't use ALL of the tips but some of them really do work on me


----------



## Cleve_gryl (Mar 28, 2008)

My hair is great today .  It dried a little hard last night, but I sprayed it with some water this morning and it softened up the conditioner.  Its perfect.  Yes, I guess the key to this is putting the conditioner in sopping wet hair...I put it in after I got out of the shower.


----------



## MissMasala5 (Mar 28, 2008)

princessnad said:


> Paitiently waiting to hear the results of leaving condish on the hair.



I used to do this when I was natural with a TWA. It really depends upon the conditioner how the results will be. I used to use Sheen by Sebastian with good results.


----------



## telzeek (Mar 28, 2008)

Hi there,

One of your members was really sweet and wrote me and told me about LHCF.  I really wish I'd had resources like LHCF when I was growing up! It would have helped so much. And I'm honored to have had my site discussed here. It's also great to read your feedback about my tips, because then I'll know more of what to say in the book, what I need to be more clear about and where I need to explain myself a little better, plus what works and doesn't work for other people.

In defense of my poor brother, I'd forgotten that people did used to think he was a girl with all that blond hair of his   . I included a more recent picture of him.  Now he's a giant guy (I'm next to him in the picture and I look like a midget)


LHCF is a wonderful community!

Teri (from the BiracialHair site)


----------



## Southernbella. (Mar 28, 2008)

Yay! Welcome, Teri! Your hair is beautiful and so are you. Thank you so much for your wonderful site. My hair type is different from yours,  but I was still able to use your method and get wonderful results.


----------



## hrtbndr21 (Mar 28, 2008)

Hey Teri/Telzeek welcome to the forum!  I enjoyed your site and your photo album of your hair through the yrs. We have all had those moments of experimentation/insanity when it comes to our hair.  It's nice to see somebody make peace with their hair.  Good luck w/ the book.


----------



## Southernbella. (Mar 28, 2008)

Ok, ladies. I saw this thread yesterday. It was my wash day, so I decided to do it.

I washed with my shampoo (one lather of Sunsilk Hydra TLC), then cowashed with Dove Con. Then, while still in the shower, I saturated my hair with my Mane and Tail Super Moisturizing Conditioner. 

*I think saturating soaking wet hair with conditioner does something. I always apply my con to towel dried hair like I did when relaxed. I won't be doing that anymore.

So, I get out of the shower and detangle with my Denman. Right away, I notice that the condioner has reached my whole head, even my roots. Looking back, I don't think I've ever really conditioned my whole strand since I've been natural.

Anyway, I decided to do about six braids and let my hair airdy. I didn't expect any drastic results since my hair is short.







I sat under the dryer for about 30 minutes, then airdried another couple of hours. Then I took the braids down. My hair was still pretty wet, but most of the Con had absorbed. I was going to dinner that night, so I was trying to figure out what to do with my hair. It was VERY soft, and there were some well defined curls, but it was still basically an afro. So I slicked the top down and put on my hat.

Then, I grabbed a little Fantasia IC gel and worked it through the rest of my hair, and I noticed that my curls just started popping, from root to end. That NEVER happens. Usually, whatever curls I get consist of the last inch of my hair.

So I work the gel through (not even a lot), and now I have the best curl definition I've ever had.

It's hard to see in pics because of the darkness of my hair, but trust me when I tell you that my curls were popping.






You can still see a little Con, but I just rubbed it off with my fingers.























So, this method is a keeper for me. I can only imagine the results if my hair was longer. I just can't tell you how amazed I was that the definition started at the root. That really NEVER HAPPENS.


----------



## Southernbella. (Mar 28, 2008)

tkj25 said:


> leaving conditioner in is part of my hair regime that really works. you have to experiment to find out what is the right amount for your hair -- otherwise it'll dry white, sticky & gloppy. it's all about finding the balance. i find that spraying my hair first helps me not have to put so much in -- layered hydration. touchable, soft hair is the result, everything else is a bonus.
> 
> my 4a hair doesn't naturally clump together into defined ringlets, more of a soft cloud -- yet when my hair is properly hydrated my tiny curls do "plump" better -- twistouts are more defined, twists are more uniform, hang better, has wiggle, movement & sway
> 
> ...


 
Our hair is a lot alike, and yep, I had the same results. There was a lot more clumping, and farther up. Your twistout looks great!


----------



## Southernbella. (Mar 28, 2008)

honeycomb said:


> I did the technique 2 hours ago (pics in my album--last 2 pics). I used Tail & Mane Conditioner, but next time I'll use Suave as it might not be as heavy. Anyway, my hair is 90% dry at the time of my pics. When I add gel, it takes all day to dry. My hair feels really soft, not crunchy at all. It also seem to make my curls hang a little more. I'm guessing that the more you do this the better the curls will look. I will put a scrunchie around it tonight, and see if I can get 2nd day hair. This technique might be a keeper, thanks for posting.


 

Your hair looks great!


----------



## TaraDyan (Mar 28, 2008)

telzeek said:


> Hi there,
> 
> One of your members was really sweet and wrote me and told me about LHCF. I really wish I'd had resources like LHCF when I was growing up! It would have helped so much. And I'm honored to have had my site discussed here. It's also great to read your feedback about my tips, because then I'll know more of what to say in the book, what I need to be more clear about and where I need to explain myself a little better, plus what works and doesn't work for other people.
> 
> ...


 
*Yayyyyyy!!  Welcome to the board, Teri!  We're certainly glad to have ya.*


----------



## Cleve_gryl (Mar 28, 2008)

Yaaay!!  Hey Teri!!  Welcome to the boards.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Mar 28, 2008)

WHOA!!!!

I am honored!
Hi Teri!!!
I meant what I said - just looking at your pics - I could tell you were wonderful!!!!!!
Thanks again for your site!!!!circle:


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Mar 28, 2008)

lauren450 said:


> Ok, ladies. I saw this thread yesterday. It was my wash day, so I decided to do it.
> 
> I washed with my shampoo (one lather of Sunsilk Hydra TLC), then cowashed with Dove Con. Then, while still in the shower, I saturated my hair with my Mane and Tail Super Moisturizing Conditioner.
> 
> ...


 
Wow! Ladies - A new Bandwagon has come to town!


----------



## ~~HoneyComb~~ (Mar 28, 2008)

Lauren450 your hair looks great!!!


----------



## ~~HoneyComb~~ (Mar 28, 2008)

:welcome3: Teri!!!!


----------



## anon123 (Mar 28, 2008)

Lauren, your hair looks great!  I love it under the hat, too, very cute. and I can definitely see the definition. Isn't that the way your hair just always looks when you condition it (before you wash the con out)?  I always try to leave a little conditioner in anyway.  Hmm, so if I leave it in I don't have to apply any additional moisturizer and it works better than most of them, is what all of y'all who tried it are saying, right?  Well, shoot, I'll try it next time I wash my hair, too.  I'll be the cnapp guinea pig (shoot, I always am anyway ).

Yay, Teri came to the thread!  Your hair is crazy beautiful! fyi, Teri, "cnapp" is the name they call those of us whose natural hair doesn't make "curls" so much as make "fluff," like your curls when they've been combed dry.  Our hair looks like that wet.


----------



## SUZIEq (Mar 28, 2008)

Your hair came out great!!!



honeycomb said:


> I did the technique 2 hours ago (pics in my album--last 2 pics). I used Tail & Mane Conditioner, but next time I'll use Suave as it might not be as heavy. Anyway, my hair is 90% dry at the time of my pics. When I add gel, it takes all day to dry. My hair feels really soft, not crunchy at all. It also seem to make my curls hang a little more. I'm guessing that the more you do this the better the curls will look. I will put a scrunchie around it tonight, and see if I can get 2nd day hair. This technique might be a keeper, thanks for posting.


----------



## cmesweet (Mar 28, 2008)

Wow Teri thanks for coming to visit and share your informatin with us 

Lauren- I think you are my hair twin.


----------



## Southernbella. (Mar 28, 2008)

mwedzi said:


> Lauren, your hair looks great! I love it under the hat, too, very cute. and I can definitely see the definition. Isn't that the way your hair just always looks when you condition it (before you wash the con out)? I always try to leave a little conditioner in anyway. Hmm, so if I leave it in I don't have to apply any additional moisturizer and it works better than most of them, is what all of y'all who tried it are saying, right? Well, shoot, I'll try it next time I wash my hair, too. I'll be the cnapp guinea pig (shoot, I always am anyway ).
> 
> Yay, Teri came to the thread! Your hair is crazy beautiful! fyi, Teri, "cnapp" is the name they call those of us whose natural hair doesn't make "curls" so much as make "fluff," like your curls when they've been combed dry. Our hair looks like that wet.


 

Thank you ladies!

Mwedzi, I've never really gotten definition without shingling, and even then, it wasn't my whole strand. Even when I conditioned, it would be soft but not defined, except for maybe the very ends. I thought I was just destined to always have puffy roots and curly ends. It might be because I was conditioning toweldried hair, which I will never do again.

This method helped me condition the entire length of my strands, and kept them moist, which helped me get definition. So yes, I do think this way is better than using other moisturizers.


----------



## Southernbella. (Mar 28, 2008)

cmesweet said:


> Wow Teri thanks for coming to visit and share your informatin with us
> 
> Lauren- I think you are my hair twin.


 
Ok then, off to stalk your fotki!


----------



## Cleve_gryl (Mar 28, 2008)

samanthajones67 said:


> Wow! Ladies - A new Bandwagon has come to town!


 And I loooove how inexpensive this one is


----------



## KLomax (Mar 28, 2008)

telzeek said:


> Hi there,
> 
> One of your members was really sweet and wrote me and told me about LHCF. I really wish I'd had resources like LHCF when I was growing up! It would have helped so much. And I'm honored to have had my site discussed here. It's also great to read your feedback about my tips, because then I'll know more of what to say in the book, what I need to be more clear about and where I need to explain myself a little better, plus what works and doesn't work for other people.
> 
> ...


 
:reddancer::reddancer::reddancer:Welcome:reddancer::reddancer::reddancer:​


----------



## JsBecca (Mar 28, 2008)

Lauren450 - your hair is absolutely stunning!!! Beautiful! 

Teri - I tried your technique on myself and my 2 daughters last night.  We each have slightly different textures but we all had great results.  Thanks so much for sharing your tips & tricks!

*************************
After trying this sporadically for a while, it only works on my hair type as a detangling & moisturizing method.  I don't really get a "style" out of this unless I'm doing a bun or braidout.


----------



## ajoyfuljoy (Mar 28, 2008)

Yay Teri joined!  

We are so honored to have you as a member to our forum! Your story has given us great inspiration, and even me. 

I've been contemplating between going natural and staying relaxed. I just relaxed 3 months of 4a coily hair (now I wish I hadn't). But the thoughts about being natural just won't go away!

My NG is in the pics below. I have no clue what it would look like all by itself, but I'm so eager to see.

*IF ANYONE THINKS THEY'RE MY HAIR TWIN, LET ME KNOW CUZ I NEED INSPIRATION.*

Thanks again


----------



## princessnad (Mar 28, 2008)

Yay! Welcome Teri!!

Your hair's progression is absolutely amazing.


----------



## Chromia (Mar 28, 2008)

telzeek said:


> Hi there,
> 
> One of your members was really sweet and wrote me and told me about LHCF. I really wish I'd had resources like LHCF when I was growing up! It would have helped so much. And I'm honored to have had my site discussed here. It's also great to read your feedback about my tips, because then I'll know more of what to say in the book, what I need to be more clear about and where I need to explain myself a little better, plus what works and doesn't work for other people.
> 
> ...


Hi Teri! Thanks for your tips, pictures, and the info you shared on your site!


----------



## Piscesgirl718 (Mar 28, 2008)

Welcome Teri!Your hair is very beautiful.
Lauren, your curls are gorgeous! My natural hair is 4a as well and I never thought you could get curl definition like that with 4a type hair. I have been thinking about transitioning and this is helping me make my decision. I would love to have curls like that!


----------



## CenteredGirl (Mar 28, 2008)

Inspiring.  Love the combing technique.  She's awesome and she deserves her beautiful hair.


----------



## ricochet (Mar 28, 2008)

Teri your hair looks great and I am so happy that you have found your way through your beautiful world of curls.   Thank you for bringing your wonderful spirit to LHCF, glad to have you!   Lauren, I am lovin' that hat and those curls are absolutely fabulous.  Peace and blessings on your journeys ladies.


----------



## MJ (Mar 28, 2008)

Welcome Teri. You have a wonderful website. Your photo history is inspiring .


----------



## cmw45 (Mar 28, 2008)

I tried this on my 4a/3c hair and it didn't really work but I think it is because my hair is entirely too thick. I tried doing it on larger sections and I got a puff ball. I then tried it on really small sections and it worked well. But the sections I had to try it on were way too small for me to consider doing this on the regular.


----------



## Sugar Brown (Mar 28, 2008)

That was a great read - lots of good tips SUPER condensed and made simple.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## azul11 (Mar 28, 2008)

lauren450 said:


> Ok, ladies. I saw this thread yesterday. It was my wash day, so I decided to do it.
> 
> I washed with my shampoo (one lather of Sunsilk Hydra TLC), then cowashed with Dove Con. Then, while still in the shower, I saturated my hair with my Mane and Tail Super Moisturizing Conditioner.
> 
> ...


 OH MY!!!! YOUR HAIR LOOKS FABULOUS!!! IT HAS GROWN SO MUCH!!! :FlahsssssI may have to give this method a try. Thanks for the pictures. Your hair looks great!!
God bless you all.


----------



## Coffee (Mar 28, 2008)

This is great information, I sent it to my granddaughter's Mom. Hopefully she will take the advice on her blog and use it on my GD's hair.....she really needs it!!


----------



## LynnieB (Mar 29, 2008)

i'm always finding these threads *after, like waaay after* the fact 

What a great website with some fantastic tips!!

i tried one of her tips - the one loaded with conditioner and brushing the coils where ever they decided to clump..........just WOW, couldn't believe my hair could do that (and stay that way past 90% dry!).

anyway, it's late - i had great fun performing an experiment on 1/4 section of hair, it was interesting and i now need some sleep 

thanks Samantha for the heads up on the website and thanks Teri for the great info!!

eta pictures 

*this is done with vo5 freesia only, no gels and no other products.*






 - 85% dry coil holding it's own!





 - just finished separating and denman brushing individual coils. the hair is very wet but beginning to dry.





 - diffuser dried section of hair this morning.

i did this late, late last night and i was too tired to finish an entire head so i put on a shower cap and scarf and crashed without fear of a wet pillowcase . this morning i used a diffuser to finish drying the one section since it was still slightly damp. i figured i'd get really frizzy now cause that's what it usually does @ this point especially when using a blowdryer.

my hair never EVER looks like this and this is 100% dry!! i can't imagine how cool it'd look if i did this in the morning and allowed it to dry hanging, without being all smushed up!

not sure if i'd do this all the time but at least it's nice to know i have another cool hairstyling option when i want to do something different.


----------



## Ms.Honey (Mar 29, 2008)

I stole this idea a while back from Brockstar's fotki. I use the Balance Moisturizer (diluted w/water in my palm) from aPhogee which works better for me and then add the Fantasia IC gel (also stolen from Brockstar and Onyxcabelo). I was on the verge of relaxing and this technique talked me off the edge.
Hi Teri. Welcome to LHCF! Your hair is absolutely gorgeous


----------



## changedlife (Mar 29, 2008)

This thread is great, thank U .  It comes right on time, I BC my hair a week ago, I am natural now, and l am looking forward for grow.   Welcome Teri U and Ur hair are beautiful.  Ur hair is very inspiring, thank U for all those tips.


----------



## Afro-Indi (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm not even done reading through her site, but she's giving really go info so far. 

I'm a co-washer but I've never did get into the cheapie conditioners, but I'll go ahead and try to get one today and I just bought a new digicam, so when I try out all these new techniques, I'll update with some pics.


----------



## sharentu (Mar 29, 2008)

wow, welcome Teri love your hair.  ladies (lauren, honeycomb & lynnie) your hair looks great.  gonna have to try this.


----------



## Ebony Majesty (Mar 29, 2008)

amazing
can't wait to try this


----------



## MissMeWithThatIsh (Mar 29, 2008)

hrtbndr21 said:


> Cool site.
> 
> Has anybody ever saturated their hair w/ conditioner and just left it on? I dunno how that would work out...something to try I guess.


 

Yes. I have, both natural and texlaxed. Certain conditioners act like conditioning gel and actually can provide better curl definition than an actual gel. You have to experiment with wash and gos and buns and see what works and what doesn't, as there are some that will flake up and just create residue.


----------



## tkj25 (Mar 29, 2008)

BklynHeart said:


> Wow TKJ, that came out NICE!!! Did you do individual twists or cornrows?



thanks Bklyn, i did individual twists. i love twists


----------



## tkj25 (Mar 29, 2008)

lauren450 said:


> Our hair is a lot alike, and yep, I had the same results. There was a lot more clumping, and farther up. Your twistout looks great!



thanks lauren you're hair looks great too!  nice & soft. yes, our hair does look similiar i suspect some hair twinage going on, or at least some cousinage 

welcome teri!!! love your site & i'll definitely buy your book.


----------



## anon123 (Mar 29, 2008)

LynnieB said:


> *this is done with vo5 freesia only, no gels and no other products.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, it's awesome that so many people are benefiting from this styling method.  Your hair looks great! I've never seen it look like that in any other pics of yours, either.  And I wanted to say, I just got that same conditioner and I love it.  Slippery enough for detangling and 99 cents, yeah boy!


----------



## clever (Mar 29, 2008)

Here's mine.I applied HE dangerously straight and left it in,smoothing each section.I'm IMPRESSED!MY hair is normally 10% texture 90% FRIZZ.My hair feels so soft.


----------



## halee_J (Mar 29, 2008)

I know I'm late but this is a good thread.  Samanthajones and the woman from the link are sealing the deal for me with the denman...

BTW Samathajones your hair is GORGEOUS!! I hope that when I'm done transitioning my rollersets look like half as good as yours!!!


----------



## telzeek (Mar 29, 2008)

*I love seeing all these beautiful pictures*

I just wanted to thank you very very much for making me feel so welcome!  I LOVE seeing all the wonderful photos of your hair. I enjoy looking at so many pretty coils and curls! I guess I was curl-deprived growing up.  I was surrounded by all straighter-haired people. I knew my hair was naturally super-curly, but it was almost like I had to try to keep it a secret and straighten it to fit in.  Since I'm not very smooth, I did an embarassing job of it. Now I get to visit LHCF and see all your beautiful hair. And it makes me happy to see so many people searching for answers.


----------



## calex99 (Mar 29, 2008)

Thank you to the OP and Terry for the great info! Honestly, I was always too scared to leave the conditioner in (I really don't know why). Anyway, I did try it and i do love the results. I do have a question though. How often are you all going to do this? Is this an every day thing?
My results are in my avatar pic. I used LUSH Retread.


----------



## Bigghair (Mar 29, 2008)

She has beautiful hair!  Thanks Samantha!


----------



## inthepink (Mar 30, 2008)

Wow Teri, Thanks for your website! Your hair is gorgeous!

This summer, I plan to wear my hair curly and I'll be trying your technique!


----------



## beautifulisaunderstatment (Mar 30, 2008)

DEFINITELY trying this 2 morrow! Im happy to see you joined Terry! Keep us updated on your book, as you can see many of us are intrigued!


----------



## Miss*Tress (Mar 30, 2008)

samanthajones67 said:


> Hey folks - I know that I have several different textures on my head - and just discovered the wonders of the Denman.....
> 
> http://biracialhair.org/Welcome.html
> 
> ...


Thanks for the site recommendation, *Samantha*.

Welcome to LHCF, *Teri*. You and your hair are beautiful.


----------



## anon123 (Mar 30, 2008)

Looks like this is a no-go on my head.  Dangit, hair, you are really starting to work my last nerve!  I used the same conditioner as Lynnie and left it on.  My hair feels pretty good, I guess, but that's not the problem.  The problem is that it made my hair take forever to dry.  I woke up and it was still wet, about 9+ hours after I washed it.  I need my hair to dry by morning time because, unlike people with curly hair, I can't wear my hair out wet.  I need it to dry in a stretched state.  So I think if I end up liking the feel of the conditioner as a leave-in, I'll just put a little on dry hair.

Oh, needless to say this didn't make any kind of definition.  There's nothing to define.  That's what it means to be a cnapp.


----------



## LynnieB (Mar 30, 2008)

mwedzi said:


> Looks like this is a no-go on my head.  Dangit, hair, you are really starting to work my last nerve!  I used the same conditioner as Lynnie and left it on.  My hair feels pretty good, I guess, but that's not the problem.  The problem is that it made my hair take forever to dry.  I woke up and it was still wet, about 9+ hours after I washed it.  I need my hair to dry by morning time because, unlike people with curly hair, I can't wear my hair out wet.  I need it to dry in a stretched state.  So I think if I end up liking the feel of the conditioner as a leave-in, I'll just put a little on dry hair.
> 
> Oh, needless to say this didn't make any kind of definition.  There's nothing to define.  That's what it means to be a cnapp.



i have dense hair syndrome too mwedzi.  even when i did wash n goes, it'd take all day to dry, the roots are dense and not much air can circulate down there - that shrinkage is a trip erplexed.

what i "think" you should do?  do this on a fri or sat night when you've nothing to do next day - that way you can let it dry at its leisure.   hair done like this can remain soft and supple all week until your next wash so you wouldn't have to fiddle with it anymore except to style it.

Even though i pony-puffed/mangled-up my hard work yesterday  the payoff for me was today my hair is still soft and extremely untangly and unmatted.   with a regular wash and go i would be screaming bloody murder by now.

i'm thinking of this styling technique as a modified wash and go but without the same level the pain and aggravation that a simple wash and go would bring.  my ends remain in their little curlies compartments - the stray hairs that are loose from the curls is not tangly at all - big surprise!

i can style my hair without tearing through it and worrying about the tangled webs i'm making in the middle and ends and that's with all the manipulation i've done to it, the frizz factor is still way less than i'd ordinarily get (dandelion head).

i'm just too pleased, really!  what i have this morning, even after having it all pony puffed up, is a workable wash and go hair situation for days i feel like i might want to wear a wash n go.

* mwedzi - i think what i'd like to know is if using large amounts of conditioner like in Teri's tutorial has lessened your tangling problem significantly enough to continue doing it (where's our girl Nonie at )

Because if it does than all you'd need to do is find a way to get through your drying time, in time for you to do your styles.
* 
girl, the freesia smells sooooooooooooo good doesn't it??


----------



## hrtbndr21 (Mar 30, 2008)

Ok I tried this method late Friday afternoon after taking out my braids.  I washed with CON (green) then conditioned w/ LTR, rinsed and applied lots of V05 Strawberries n' Cream to my hair that was divided into three sections.  When I hopped out of the shower and looked in the mirror I saw more curls and waves than I have ever seen usually there are a few here and there and some in the back but the curls were everywhere.  I thought going through it w/ the Denman would be too greedy because and I was going to a party in a couple hours and didn't want a frizz ball on my hands.  I was lazy when I got home and didn't twist up my hair so the curls frizzed out over night . 

 I tried again today and brushed a small section of hair w/ my nemesis the Denman and it frizzed out .  So I think I'll just use this method as a wash 'n go until I figure out how to get the Denman to work for me.  But overall I really like the result who knew a cheapie conditioner could do all that.  One con to this though is that my hair took almost a day and half to completely dry my hair was STILL damp last night at the root.

I'll try to add pix later my point and shoot digi cam really didn't pick up the "curlage" gotta charge the battery in my other camera.


----------



## anon123 (Mar 30, 2008)

The freesia does smell really nice.

Okay, now that my hair is completely dry (it was still a bit damp in the earlier post), I can say that it feels just the same.  Even letting a hair full of conditioner dry on my head, I still get the "rustling" sound now that it's dry.   I went ahead and put in some more conditioner, the Aubrey's GPB, and it feels better, but I'm afraid that when it dries it will be the same.

As for the tangling, I don't think leaving a bunch of conditioner on makes a difference, no.  When I took the twists out, my hair was still . . . natty, maybe is the word I'm looking for. You know, velcro-y and stuck together.  I think it might actually be making that particular situation worse, because it seems to glue my hair together even more.  Maybe that's how it helps some people get more definition, but for me my hair just becomes more stuck together cotton clumps with random small hard pieces.  It's hard to say if it's making it better or worse, though, since my hair does do that anyway.

I've just realized, though, that even if leaving it in did make it easier to detangle it wouldn't matter in my case because I don't do any more detangling after the conditioner has dried.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Mar 30, 2008)

mwedzi said:


> The freesia does smell really nice.
> 
> Okay, now that my hair is completely dry (it was still a bit damp in the earlier post), I can say that it feels just the same. Even letting a hair full of conditioner dry on my head, I still get the "rustling" sound now that it's dry. I went ahead and put in some more conditioner, the Aubrey's GPB, and it feels better, but I'm afraid that when it dries it will be the same.
> 
> ...


You are one of my hurr fave's


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Mar 30, 2008)

LynnieB said:


> i'm always finding these threads *after, like waaay after* the fact
> 
> What a great website with some fantastic tips!!
> 
> ...


 
Gosh dern you have a lot of hair


----------



## ricochet (Mar 30, 2008)

LynnieB your hair looks great.  So ladies, I got off my lazy butt and decided to try this out on Friday night.  I was so delirious the next morning I thought it was Friday again and thought I was late for work! I guess all that pampering(washed, detangled, acv rinsed, massaged with my brush, etc) and brushing I did with this technique made me sleep really well.  I slept like a log.  I have tons of pics in my fotki with the products I used, etc, but I pulled out a few to show you all my results.  It turned out really well.  The curl definition was great and while I thought my hair would be crunchy and yucky feeling, I was surprised that it was not.   This method is definitely a keeper when I want defined curls for consecutive days with no re-wetting.  I did this Friday night and it's now Sunday, day two:

Friday night(during the process)
















Saturday




Today(as I am typing, Sunday)





So there it is there.  I am going to wear this to work tomorrow and maybe Tuesday too .  I am very happy with the results.   I don't wear wash n goes anymore as my hair tangles terribly because of its thickness and coils.  With this method, the coils are separated and I don't have to re-wet to get the same effect.


----------



## cmesweet (Mar 30, 2008)

Everyone's hair looks great.

Mwedzi- I hope you find something to work for your hair. Your hair is gorgeous, it really is. Just beautiful.


----------



## onyxcabelo (Mar 31, 2008)

Welcome  Teri!! And thanks sooo much for sharing such great info!!! Everyone's hair looks so wonderful I will definitely have to try this technique next wash day.


----------



## LeNghtyDreAms (Mar 31, 2008)

k, im a little slow but how do you get the curlies to separate? Mine do like three big clumps and am i suposed to air dry it without a pony, just loose?


----------



## Dogmd (Mar 31, 2008)

calex99 said:


> Thank you to the OP and Terry for the great info! Honestly, I was always too scared to leave the conditioner in (I really don't know why). Anyway, I did try it and i do love the results. I do have a question though. How often are you all going to do this? Is this an every day thing?
> My results are in my avatar pic. I used LUSH Retread.



your hair looks fabulous in your avatar!  great results...


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Mar 31, 2008)

OK - I never thought this little post would go in this direction!!!

I am stunned!!!

Great stuff everyone and congrats on great results! - And if you did not get great results - that is OK!!!!!!! The hair care world is long and winding Road!!!I love LHCF!!!


----------



## remnant (Mar 31, 2008)

samanthajones67 said:


> OK - I never thought this little post would go in this direction!!!
> 
> I am stunned!!!
> 
> Great stuff everyone and congrats on great results! - And if you did not get great results - that is OK!!!!!!! The hair care world is long and winding Road!!!I love LHCF!!!


 

I really like your threads lady, thanks for your helpful experiments and advices


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Mar 31, 2008)

Cleve_gryl said:


> My hair is great today . It dried a little hard last night, but I sprayed it with some water this morning and it softened up the conditioner. Its perfect. Yes, I guess the key to this is putting the conditioner in sopping wet hair...I put it in after I got out of the shower.


 

Any pictures????


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Mar 31, 2008)

halee_J said:


> I know I'm late but this is a good thread. Samanthajones and the woman from the link are sealing the deal for me with the denman...
> 
> BTW Samathajones your hair is GORGEOUS!! I hope that when I'm done transitioning my rollersets look like half as good as yours!!!


Thanks SWEETS!!!!


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Mar 31, 2008)

soun said:


> I really like your threads lady, thanks for your helpful experiments and advices


 

You are welcome hun bun!


----------



## telzeek (Mar 31, 2008)

*I was wondering...*

Hi there!

I was wondering...for any of you who found that it took too long for your hair to dry with the conditioner in it, did you try separating your curls, and smoothing each of them with the wet conditioner in it? I was curious if it still took too long to dry with separated curls? For me, I start this process in the morning and it takes me about two hours once a week to comb and smooth every curl but when I'm done, my hair stays like that for the rest of the week until I wash/comb it again. I do my hair in the morning, and by evening it's dry (or if it's really cold and damp that day I blow dry my roots a little on the low setting, being careful not to turn my head into a tornado). But I understand what works for my hair might not work for everyone's hair. I was just curious.

I love reading what has been working and not working for everyone. Asking questions  is the only way I learn how to improve. I hope you don't mind me asking.


----------



## LovelyLionessa (Mar 31, 2008)

Hi Teri! I just wanted to welcome you to LHCF. Congratulations on your wonderful hair journey and thanks for sharing your tips and lovely website!


----------



## Nay (Mar 31, 2008)

I've never done this exact method, but I do use a leave-in conditioner when I do my twistout style.  I've noticed that my drying time is different depending on which conditioner I use or how warm of a day it is. Also, the more conditioner I use, the longer it takes to dry.

But I definitely do not get total dryness the same day.  It's usually an overnight process.


----------



## Napp (Mar 31, 2008)

awww this didnt work for me like i was expecting. i clarified and then applied HH breaks over conditioner and left it in. i had to get out of the shower and i noticed my looser curls were very defined but there was lot of frizzy coils in the back and my edges were just mass. like 3 mins later i added more condish and went to use the denman to see if i could get defined curls. it began to get big and huge and my silly self kept adding more conditioner. when i gave up i put a plastic cap and used it as a ghetto DC. maybe when my hair is longer


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: I was wondering...*



telzeek said:


> Hi there!
> 
> I was wondering...for any of you who found that it took too long for your hair to dry with the conditioner in it, did you try separating your curls, and smoothing each of them with the wet conditioner in it? I was curious if it still took too long to dry with separated curls? For me, I start this process in the morning and it takes me about two hours once a week to comb and smooth every curl but when I'm done, my hair stays like that for the rest of the week until I wash/comb it again. I do my hair in the morning, and by evening it's dry (or if it's really cold and damp that day I blow dry my roots a little on the low setting, being careful not to turn my head into a tornado). But I understand what works for my hair might not work for everyone's hair. I was just curious.
> 
> I love reading what has been working and not working for everyone. Asking questions is the only way I learn how to improve. I hope you don't mind me asking.


 
Hi Teri!!!!

I am hoping to do this this weekend - I am terrified of wearing my hair out - due to tangle city.... 
So - I think I will try to do this - and am I correct - you DON'T touch it after that???


----------



## Jynkx (Apr 1, 2008)

Napp said:


> when i gave up i put a plastic cap and used it as a ghetto DC.


 

love that!


----------



## Soul♥Flower (Apr 1, 2008)

subscribing


----------



## ~~HoneyComb~~ (Apr 1, 2008)

I've done this technique again today, (after wearing a flexirod do for the past 4 days), I used one of the conditioners that Teri suggested, HE Hello Hydration (I will also try the other conditioners she suggested like the Pantane Relaxed & Natural, and also Suave the coconut conditioner). I love the way my hair hangs, I love how it weighs my curls, my curls are nicely defined; my hair is not really soft, but it's not crunchy either, it just has a nice hold to it. My hair also smells fantastic!!  I made sure my hair was really wet this time while applying the conditioner, which helped defined the curls more. My challenge now is getting 2nd, 3rd and 4th day hair out of this.


----------



## ~~HoneyComb~~ (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: I was wondering...*



samanthajones67 said:


> Hi Teri!!!!
> 
> I am hoping to do this this weekend - I am terrified of wearing my hair out - due to tangle city....
> So - I think I will try to do this - and am I correct - you DON'T touch it after that???


 
That's correct Samanthajones, while it's wet, I will fingerstyle my curls the way I want them to look once dry, but after that, do not touch!!!  I can't wait to see your results!!


----------



## ~~HoneyComb~~ (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: I was wondering...*



telzeek said:


> Hi there!
> 
> I was wondering...for any of you who found that it took too long for your hair to dry with the conditioner in it, did you try separating your curls, and smoothing each of them with the wet conditioner in it? I was curious if it still took too long to dry with separated curls? For me, I start this process in the morning and it takes me about two hours once a week to comb and smooth every curl but when I'm done, my hair stays like that for the rest of the week until I wash/comb it again. I do my hair in the morning, and by evening it's dry (or if it's really cold and damp that day I blow dry my roots a little on the low setting, being careful not to turn my head into a tornado). But I understand what works for my hair might not work for everyone's hair. I was just curious.
> 
> I love reading what has been working and not working for everyone. Asking questions is the only way I learn how to improve. I hope you don't mind me asking.


 
Yes, Teri, the first time I didn't separate my curls, but this time I separated them more which helped my hair look more defined.  I washed my hair in the shower, then after I got out applied the conditioner, this process took about 1/2 hr.  I'm lazy with my hair, next time I'll do the separating even more the next time I wash, because I really want to get 2nd, 3rd, 4th day hair out of this. Thanks for the tip!!!


----------



## ~~HoneyComb~~ (Apr 1, 2008)

micarae said:


> LynnieB your hair looks great. So ladies, I got off my lazy butt and decided to try this out on Friday night. I was so delirious the next morning I thought it was Friday again and thought I was late for work! I guess all that pampering(washed, detangled, acv rinsed, massaged with my brush, etc) and brushing I did with this technique made me sleep really well. I slept like a log. I have tons of pics in my fotki with the products I used, etc, but I pulled out a few to show you all my results. It turned out really well. The curl definition was great and while I thought my hair would be crunchy and yucky feeling, I was surprised that it was not.  This method is definitely a keeper when I want defined curls for consecutive days with no re-wetting. I did this Friday night and it's now Sunday, day two:
> 
> Friday night(during the process)
> 
> ...


 
Micarae, your hair came out gorgeous!!!  Like you, I can't do washngos anymore, but this method gives me the same look.


----------



## ~~HoneyComb~~ (Apr 1, 2008)

I hope this copies okay, but here's a list of cone-free conditioners, and other hair products:

http://chatter.thebeautybottle.com/archive/index.php/t-364.html


----------



## lovenharmony (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi Teri  I'm so glad you decided to join LHCF!! Your hair is gorgeous!!!!!Your website has great tips for my 3c/4a hair. I tried your method a couple of days ago and my curls are still defined and soft with loads of bounce!!! Right about now, my hair would be fluffy and frizzed out . This technique is a keeper for me!


----------



## ebonylocs (Apr 1, 2008)

Although the general ideas can be adapted by most of us, I think this technique in it's entirety will work best on 3A-C NATURAL hair.

For 4B natural hair, like Terry said, the sections for smoothing have to be much smaller than for hair with looser curls.  If you have thick, super-dense   4B natural hair like I did, then you would spend several hours smoothing to do the shingling properly.

And for relaxed hair, (especially, if like mine, you have fine strands), leaving on a lot of conditioner will leave the hair coated, weighted down, brittle, and hard and rough to the touch. (I've tried it).

I have very dense 4B hair, and when I had shortish natural hair I used to leave some conditioner on my hair every morning. (I didn't smooth / shingle though).  I used to rinse my hair every morning though, so build up was minimal. It worked for me then, but not with relaxed hair.


----------



## cupcakes (Apr 1, 2008)

does anyone think this would work on relaxed hair to help with the tangles? my hair tangles like hell when i wash it especially when i have  new growth and im thinking that this teqnique might help.
i guess ill be the guinea pig for the relaxed ladies this thursday...


----------



## Riverwalk (Apr 1, 2008)

So, is the general consensus that this technique does not work on 4 hair, or does it just depend?  

It seems as though the technique has worked on some 4 hair.  

For those "4's" that have used the technique, are y'all using a Denman brush?  If so, which one?  

Thanks!


----------



## Napp (Apr 1, 2008)

vlm80 said:


> So, is the general consensus that this technique does not work on 4 hair, or does it just depend?
> 
> It seems as though the technique has worked on some 4 hair.
> 
> ...



I think hair texture has something to do with it too


----------



## BlkOnyx488 (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: I love seeing all these beautiful pictures*

Hey there boy I am late glad to see you decided to join us!
Welcome


telzeek said:


> I just wanted to thank you very very much for making me feel so welcome! I LOVE seeing all the wonderful photos of your hair. I enjoy looking at so many pretty coils and curls! I guess I was curl-deprived growing up. I was surrounded by all straighter-haired people. I knew my hair was naturally super-curly, but it was almost like I had to try to keep it a secret and straighten it to fit in. Since I'm not very smooth, I did an embarassing job of it. Now I get to visit LHCF and see all your beautiful hair. And it makes me happy to see so many people searching for answers.


----------



## hrtbndr21 (Apr 1, 2008)

vlm80 said:


> So, is the general consensus that this technique does not work on 4 hair, or does it just depend?
> 
> It seems as though the technique has worked on some 4 hair.
> 
> ...


 
I think for the price of the materials (minus the Denman, I didn't use one anyway) it's worth a try.  I'm a 4a and I had much more consistent definition in my hair than I have achieved w/ any other gel, spray or "potion". 

 I'm still playing around w/ it.  I don't see my self trying to shingle my whole head that's just too much time.  If you're going to be around the house I'd say it was worth a try just to see what your hair can do.


----------



## telzeek (Apr 2, 2008)

*I'm a little late, but...*

Hi there,

 I don't think any of my techniques would work on relaxed hair. Nothing  worked on my hair when it was relaxed.  

I know I'm late, but to answer Samanthajones, after my hair dries, I don't touch it. At night I do braid it or put it in a bun for sleeping. That also helps elongate my curls in the morning. When I get up I just smooth my hair with a little water and conditioner, and that's it. It lasts for one week, then I wash, comb and finger-separate it again. 

Thank your for your feedback Honeycomb, and thank you to everyone for experimenting with some of my ideas from the site. It's really helping me learn how to explain myself better.

Everyone's hair is beautiful!


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Apr 2, 2008)

*Re: I'm a little late, but...*



telzeek said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I don't think any of my techniques would work on relaxed hair. Nothing worked on my hair when it was relaxed.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks miss Lady!!!!

I am so glad we found you!


----------



## cabellera (Apr 2, 2008)

I used her technique and left a normal rinse-out condish in. No white spots or anything. My hair is super soft and I applied a gel over it and no crunch. I think it depends on the conditioner you use, whether you'll end up with crunch or white specs. My conditioner had shea butter in it, so it had slip. However, it does take "fo-evuh" for your hair to dry! I use liquid-aloe vera (the kind U drink) as a daily spritz, still soft!


----------



## LynnieB (Apr 2, 2008)

Well i did my entire head and 3/4 of the way done i couldn't seem to get that song out of my head 

Just let your soul glo.......................


looks ladies, it's the jheri without the juice!






let me think for sec............ayup, i got lots of headbands and scarves to help reduce the too much of a good thing aspect......or maybe after a day or two of sleeping on it, it will eventually un-jheri itself.

help me.

lawdhammercy. (this photo may go away shortly).


----------



## Qetesh (Apr 3, 2008)

i am seriously going to try this method... i am not sure how it will work for me since my hair seems more along the 3c-4a but its worth a try.  i will post results soon


----------



## Braided~Beauty (Apr 4, 2008)

Has anyone else tried this??


----------



## ricochet (Apr 5, 2008)

LynnieB said:


> Well i did my entire head and 3/4 of the way done i couldn't seem to get that song out of my head
> 
> Just let your soul glo.......................
> 
> ...



LOL @ Soul Glo girl!  I love your curls!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Apr 5, 2008)

telzeek said:


> Hi there,
> 
> One of your members was really sweet and wrote me and told me about LHCF.  I really wish I'd had resources like LHCF when I was growing up! It would have helped so much. And I'm honored to have had my site discussed here. It's also great to read your feedback about my tips, because then I'll know more of what to say in the book, what I need to be more clear about and where I need to explain myself a little better, plus what works and doesn't work for other people.
> 
> ...



Hey Teri...welcome to LHCF!!!  Your hair is beautiful!!!

I just finished reading this whole thread, after looking at your website and I must say that I have finally found my hair twin!!!  I now know what my hair will look like once it grows up like yours

It's nice to see that you have decided to join us.  I look forward to sharing with ya!

Blessings!


----------



## Jazala (Apr 5, 2008)

telzeek said:


> I don't think any of my techniques would work on relaxed hair. Nothing worked on my hair when it was relaxed.


 
Hi Teri,

Your hair is absolutely beautiful and your hair story is very inspirational. 

My hair is 4b, double processed and very very dry as you can imagine. I have been looking for a way to allow my hair to air dry without it ending up as a big ole dry, crunchy, frizz ball! I've tried tons of products and nothing works. Rollersetting has been the only method I can use after washing to get my hair back to normal...until now... 

I used your method and IT WORKS GREAT!! Three days later, my hair is STILL soft and supple. :woohoo:

I'm going to go out on a limb and say, people who have problems air-drying SHOULD give this method a try for the anti-dryness effect and frizz control, even if they don't need curl definition.

Thanks again, Teri, you and your hair are BEAUTIFUL!

Oh btw, i used Nexus Humectress as the smoother. I'm going to experiment with other brands though, since Nexus is on the "hit list"  LOL. Also my current style is cornrows so I don't know how well this works with a "loose" style on relaxed hair.


----------



## ClassicBeauty (Apr 5, 2008)

I guess I'm going to buy a Denman brush today. I really want this to work for me. Most of my hair look like hers, but in the crown, my hair is much more kinky. I'm wondering how this will look...
I guess it's worth a try. I really want to master my natural curls before it gets really hot and humid. Last summer, I tried the braidouts. This summer, I'm hoping for new tricks.

Telzeek- I wanted to add that I also LOVE Pantene for relaxed and natural hair.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Apr 7, 2008)

Does anyone think that one could sit under a hooded dryer for a while with this????erplexed


----------



## Ms.Honey (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm sure you could. A diffuser would probably work too.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Apr 7, 2008)

MSHONEY said:


> I'm sure you could. A diffuser would probably work too.


 

OH! OK - Time for a Deva Curl Diffuser.


----------



## deityofhair (Apr 7, 2008)

Yes these techniques do work on *relaxed* hair using christophe for curly hair, ikove (whole foods), or ojon,  both mine and my daughters.  Our hair has never looked or felt better.


----------



## LynnieB (Apr 7, 2008)

samanthajones67 said:


> Does anyone think that one could sit under a hooded dryer for a while with this????erplexed



hey SJ, like mshoney said, a diffuser would and does work great and you can get up under better.

i wouldn't use a hood dryer especially if you have thick/dense hair.  the top of your head would dry to a crispy crunch and the underlayers would still be wet.


----------



## telzeek (Apr 7, 2008)

I wanted to say thank you to Jazala, and everyone else who has been so kind and welcoming to me on LHCF. I'm really surprised any of my techniques help at all on relaxed hair, so I'm very glad. It sounds like you are having more luck than I did with relaxed hair. I'm really learning a lot from all of you.


----------



## Ms.Honey (Apr 7, 2008)

So Teri, have you ever steamed your hair?


----------



## silvergirl (Apr 7, 2008)

:O someone else with waist length natural, yay i have another hair idol.

i hope yo u dont mind teri. lol. welcome to the forum.


----------



## telzeek (Apr 8, 2008)

MSHONEY said:


> So Teri, have you ever steamed your hair?



Hi MSHONEY, I've never steamed my hair. Knowing me, I'd probably do it wrong and end up scalding myself or something. I'm not very coordinated.erplexed


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Apr 8, 2008)

telzeek said:


> Hi MSHONEY, I've never steamed my hair. Knowing me, I'd probably do it wrong and end up scalding myself or something. I'm not very coordinated.erplexed


 
YOu should TRY it!!!!
We are addicts around here................

You won't burn your self..........................

Check it out
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=215663&highlight=steam


----------



## telzeek (Apr 9, 2008)

Ohhhhhh, now I see. The gloves would keep me from burning myself! I've tried it in the past without gloves (and only one towel), burned my hands when I tried to wring out the towel, so then I couldn't wring it out all the way. Then I ended up sitting there with a dripping head and sore hands. Yes, I like the glove idea much better!  I'll have to give it a try. It looks like it cuts down on some of the tangling...that would be nice.

Thank you for the suggestion. I'll let you know how it goes when I do try.






samanthajones67 said:


> YOu should TRY it!!!!
> We are addicts around here................
> 
> You won't burn your self..........................
> ...


----------



## Ms.Honey (Apr 10, 2008)

telzeek said:


> Hi MSHONEY, I've never steamed my hair. Knowing me, I'd probably do it wrong and end up scalding myself or something. I'm not very coordinated.erplexed


 
Yeah try it girl you'll love it. My hair is still soft and still has less shrinkage and I did it a week or so ago.


----------



## ClassicBeauty (Apr 18, 2008)

This method did not work for me. Not at all! My hair was still frizzy and puffy.


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Apr 18, 2008)

DivaStyle said:


> This method did not work for me. Not at all! My hair was still frizzy and puffy.


sorry to hear that...
i guess it wont work for everyone,, i myself tried it on one side of my hair and seemed to have a  successful result,, i used some crappy V05 extra volume con and just brushed with a denman,, did you use ALOT of con?,, im going to do a full head very soon and see how it works and ill post pics i guess if it turns out well, if not, no pics LOL


----------



## Dogmd (Apr 20, 2008)

did this on my daughters head with vo5 strawberries...








she is waistlength and her hair still shrunk this much....






the next day after sleeping with it put in a high ponytail...


----------



## Ms.Honey (Apr 20, 2008)

dogmd, she is too cute and so is her hair. Do the two of you like the technique? How does she normally wear her hair?


----------



## ClassicBeauty (Apr 20, 2008)

Ravenhairbellydancer said:


> sorry to hear that...
> i guess it wont work for everyone,, i myself tried it on one side of my hair and seemed to have a successful result,, i used some crappy V05 extra volume con and just brushed with a denman,, did you use ALOT of con?,, im going to do a full head very soon and see how it works and ill post pics i guess if it turns out well, if not, no pics LOL


 
I bought a denman and used tons of conditioner. If my hair was shorter, it would probably be better, but the long and frizzy bush was not a good look. My hair is obviously a bit too puffy to make this work. Especially in the crown of my hair where my hair is extra thick and more coarse.


----------



## Candy_C (Apr 20, 2008)

great website!!

Fab hair, if only my hair was your texture!

I'm currently relaxed, and loving it, but  iwill be goin natural in the future, i've been feeling very experimental recently, i'm gain for any challenge!!!


----------



## Isis (Apr 20, 2008)

I love that site--thank you!  There's a lot of info on her site all types of curly heads can benefit from.  Her book will be a best-seller. 

This made me check out my Nexus shampoos (including Aloe Rid).  They have sodium laureth sulfate.






> Are basically any that say they are moisturizing, or for damaged or frizzy hair.  Make sure they don't contain sodium lauryl sulfate, because it's drying. Sodium_ laureth_ sulfate, however, is fine. If you use a medicated shampoo, try to find a conditioning one.


----------



## pattycake0701 (Apr 20, 2008)

Awesome website!  I tried some of the techniques this past weekend and they are keepers


----------



## Dogmd (Apr 20, 2008)

MSHONEY said:


> dogmd, she is too cute and so is her hair. Do the two of you like the technique? How does she normally wear her hair?


 

thanks ms honey.   i normally keep her hair in a ponytail on top of head with little ringlet curls made with the condish and the denman.  it lasts for a week, then i rewash and do it all over again.


----------



## cmesweet (Apr 21, 2008)

I've been using this technique since the beginning of this thread. It has helped me to keep my tangles to a serious minimum. Not only that, I found a few curls placed randomly on my dome. It's weird because most of my hair stayed puffy while there were curls just thrown in there. 

O well, I love my hair anyways.


----------



## oooop2 (Apr 21, 2008)

Dogmd said:


> did this on my daughters head with vo5 strawberries...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
OMG..How cute is she...


----------



## czyfaith77 (Apr 21, 2008)

cmw45 said:


> I tried this on my 4a/3c hair and it didn't really work but I think it is because my hair is entirely too thick. I tried doing it on larger sections and I got a puff ball. I then tried it on really small sections and it worked well. But the sections I had to try it on were way too small for me to consider doing this on the regular.


 

What are you using on your hair, if you don't mind me asking?  I was just in your fotki and I saw that you favor a whipped shea butter and of course CON (which I like the same one).  Is there anything else?  I am still trying to figure it all out but I am still growing though.


----------



## thegirltolove (Jun 3, 2008)

Ummmmm.....bump?


----------



## ladylibra (Jun 3, 2008)

hi telzeek/Teri!  i emailed you last month from my work email addy (PLM Trailer)... i didn't know you were on LHCF!  i found your site thru this thread actually.  the pic in my avatar is what my hair looked like after using conditioner as my leave-in... LOVIN IT like Mickey-D's.  i still like to try out new/different products, but it's so nice to be able to only NEED one thing and go on about my business.  so thanks again!


----------



## DaRealist (Jun 3, 2008)

WOW, this is a great site
Dogmd, I love how your daughter's hair came out.
I am going to try this technique on my daughter's hair and see what happens.
Great site Teri! Thanks for your tips


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jun 5, 2008)

bumped....


----------



## loolalooh (Jun 5, 2008)

Subscribed!


----------



## backtonature (Jun 5, 2008)

Hi Terri, 

I emailed you a while back (I'm Rochelle).  I love your method it has been working wonders for me.  My hair is still pretty short because I recently did a big chop to remove all my relaxer.  I don't use the denman brush because with short hair is was too complicated.  So I just use my fingers to seperate the hair and its working great.

For the lady's who said it didn't work for them, try to use your fingers to smooth and detangle instead of the brush.

Oh and I'm using *Suave Humectant* as my conditioner it gives the hair a since shine when dry and stays soft to the touch but with a nice hold.


----------



## prettykinks (Jun 5, 2008)

When I take out my braids I will be trying this!


----------



## lsw29 (Jun 5, 2008)

Wow, I can't wait to try this.  I may do this in the morning instead of my usual wash and go technique.


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Jun 6, 2008)

That's a great site!


----------



## ebzonix (Jun 6, 2008)

I absolutely love her site. She helped me figure out detangling and the steps were so easy.


----------



## telzeek (Jun 6, 2008)

Hi there ladylibra,

Thank you so much for your message, and I'm glad some of my ideas are working for you! I have to say I LOVE your adorable curls! They have so much joy and personality. And your hair is really growing!




ladylibra said:


> hi telzeek/Teri!  i emailed you last month from my work email addy (PLM Trailer)... i didn't know you were on LHCF!  i found your site thru this thread actually.  the pic in my avatar is what my hair looked like after using conditioner as my leave-in... LOVIN IT like Mickey-D's.  i still like to try out new/different products, but it's so nice to be able to only NEED one thing and go on about my business.  so thanks again!


----------



## telzeek (Jun 6, 2008)

Hi backtonature,

Thank you for what you said about my method. I am really glad to hear it helps. And you are very brave to do the BC. It's a big step, but I think once you do it, it's always worth it. I appreciate what you said about using your fingers. I know the advice I give on the site is pretty brief, so it doesn't go into as much detail as I'd like. I've also found that taking each little curl, or a few curls at a time and twisting them around my fingers (when they are wet with conditioner, and leaving in the conditioner) makes lots of adorable, mini Shirley Temple curls. When my mom cut off all her hair, that's what she did, and she got lots of compliments.





backtonature said:


> Hi Terri,
> 
> I emailed you a while back (I'm Rochelle).  I love your method it has been working wonders for me.  My hair is still pretty short because I recently did a big chop to remove all my relaxer.  I don't use the denman brush because with short hair is was too complicated.  So I just use my fingers to seperate the hair and its working great.
> 
> ...


----------



## telzeek (Jun 6, 2008)

Hi there DaRealist,

Thank you so much for your kind words about the site. I hope some of my tips work for your daughter.



DaRealist said:


> WOW, this is a great site
> Dogmd, I love how your daughter's hair came out.
> I am going to try this technique on my daughter's hair and see what happens.
> Great site Teri! Thanks for your tips


----------



## Braided~Beauty (Jul 4, 2008)

Terri I love your site and your hair!!
I have been trying to get the whole smoothing/seperating the curl thing going since I first saw this thread and I think I have finnally got it ! 






I am so happy with how it came out!
I used biolage conditioning balm as my conditioner/leave in and seperated each curl like you described on the site. It was VERY tedious and took me an hour on already detangled hair .
After I was done I let it dry about 70% then put in two braids. Left like that about an hour and when I took it out it was soft and fluffy (a 'lil too fluffy ) and defined. Next day I co-washed and noticed all the curls were still seperated nicely, so instead of using the denman and taking forever to go through every piece I just smoothed and seperated with my fingers clumping some curls together and leaving others seperate- adding more condish. Then I put it (50% dry) into 6 twists and went to bed. This morning when I took them down I was so pleased with the results.  I am so glad all that work paid off, I thought my arms were going to give out with all that seperating and smoothing!
Yay for good hair days


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jul 4, 2008)

Your hair looks great!!!  All the hard work paid off



Braided~Beauty said:


> Terri I love your site and your hair!!
> I have been trying to get the whole smoothing/seperating the curl thing going since I first saw this thread and I think I have finnally got it !
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BostonMaria (Jul 4, 2008)

*Telzeek,* I'm a big fan of your site and I am looking forward to your book. You have BEAUTIFUL long hair and when my hair grows up it wants to look just like yours! LOL

*Braided~Beauty *your hair is so beautiful. I can hardly wait till its that length curly.


----------



## telzeek (Jul 5, 2008)

Hi there Braided~Beauty,

Wow, your hair is gorgeous and very glossy. It does sound like you put a lot of work into trying out all those different things to it. I know I'd be exhausted if I did so many things to my hair every day. It's true I spend about two hours once a week to smooth every curl with conditioner. But once I'm done and it dries, I'm done for the week. It only takes me about 40 seconds to smooth it over with a little water and a little more conditioner to smooth out any frizz and refresh the curls every morning. Knowing me, I'd wear my hair out doing so much to it every day. 

Your hair is very pretty!



Braided~Beauty said:


> Terri I love your site and your hair!!
> I have been trying to get the whole smoothing/seperating the curl thing going since I first saw this thread and I think I have finnally got it !
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Braided~Beauty (Jul 6, 2008)

*Nice & Wavy* Thanks, I thought my arms would fall off!
*BostonMaria *Thank you! As soon as you reach one lenght you can't wait to get to the next, it never ends 



telzeek said:


> Hi there Braided~Beauty,
> 
> Wow, your hair is gorgeous and very glossy. It does sound like you put a lot of work into trying out all those different things to it. I know I'd be exhausted if I did so many things to my hair every day. It's true I spend about two hours once a week to smooth every curl with conditioner. But once I'm done and it dries, I'm done for the week. It only takes me about 40 seconds to smooth it over with a little water and a little more conditioner to smooth out any frizz and refresh the curls every morning. Knowing me, I'd wear my hair out doing so much to it every day.
> 
> ...


 
Oh my goodness Teri, thanks for your compliment 
I have a looooong way to go though, you are one of my inspirations!
I know I probably made a very simple technique way too complicated 
I did the smoothing over with water and condish this morning and it worked great. Another great hair day
Tonight I co washed though and will be bunning it back up for a while. This has all been way too much excitement for my hair


----------



## Zsazsa6275 (Jul 6, 2008)

OMG!  The combing & smoothing technique worked wonders on my hair!!!  I tried it out for the first time this week.  The frizz I normally have has diminished greatly.  Although it took me about 30 or so minutes to complete, it was sooooo worth it.  I might even be bold enough to wear my hair out, instead of wearing my usual ponytail!

Thanks, telzeek!!!


----------



## telzeek (Jul 8, 2008)

Hi there Zsazsa,

I'm so glad to hear it worked! It's true that it takes a while to set my hair each week, but once it's set, I don't have to do much else to it until the next week. Thank you for your message. I bet your hair looks beautiful.





Zsazsa6275 said:


> OMG!  The combing & smoothing technique worked wonders on my hair!!!  I tried it out for the first time this week.  The frizz I normally have has diminished greatly.  Although it took me about 30 or so minutes to complete, it was sooooo worth it.  I might even be bold enough to wear my hair out, instead of wearing my usual ponytail!
> 
> Thanks, telzeek!!!


----------



## NappFrizz83 (Jul 8, 2008)

i love her site and regimen because its so simple! water,shampoo,rinsing conditioner, and leave in conditioner. thats the way i like it


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jul 10, 2008)

YOur hair looks great!


----------



## lwilliams1922 (Jul 17, 2008)

WOW 
your hair came out LOVELY.
I just heard about the process today but after seeing your results I am going to buy a brush & s ome conditiner NOW.

How long  did the smoothig take?




Braided~Beauty said:


> Terri I love your site and your hair!!
> I have been trying to get the whole smoothing/seperating the curl thing going since I first saw this thread and I think I have finnally got it !
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lwilliams1922 (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi Teri,
Can you tell me how long you've been doing your hair this way?

How long was your hair when you  started?

I chopped off all my relxer and i  dont know that I have enough length to pull off the look.

L




telzeek said:


> I wanted to say thank you to Jazala, and everyone else who has been so kind and welcoming to me on LHCF. I'm really surprised any of my techniques help at all on relaxed hair, so I'm very glad. It sounds like you are having more luck than I did with relaxed hair. I'm really learning a lot from all of you.


----------



## zzirvingj (Jul 29, 2008)

*Wowww...her website was really interesting!!*

*Thanks for posting!  Her instructions make me want to go home and rinse my pressed hair and try the whole "smoothing" thing! *

*I'd love to hear from other people who have tried her method, and how their results were...*


----------



## LovelyLionessa (Jul 29, 2008)

zzirvingj said:


> *Wowww...her website was really interesting!!*
> 
> *Thanks for posting! Her instructions make me want to go home and rinse my pressed hair and try the whole "smoothing" thing! *
> 
> *I'd love to hear from other people who have tried her method, and how their results were...*


 
Her method of leaving conditioner in works for me and I'm relaxed. I still use a rinse out conditioner for combing and detangling under the shower. Then afterwards I use more conditioner as my leave-in and seal w/oil.


----------



## TaraDyan (Jul 29, 2008)

Priestess said:


> Her method of leaving conditioner in works for me and I'm relaxed. I still use a rinse out conditioner for combing and detangling under the shower. Then afterwards I use more conditioner as my leave-in and seal w/oil.


 
*Co-sign!  I do the same thing, and my favorite conditioner to leave in is any of the Alberto V05 conditioners (Moisture Milks, Silky Experiences) or Suave Tropical Coconut conditioner.*


----------



## Ebony Majesty (Nov 30, 2008)

just tried this!!!!!!!!!
definitely part of my regimen now!


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Dec 1, 2008)

WOW!!! Great Pics!!!


----------



## blue_flower (Dec 1, 2008)

What a great website!


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jan 6, 2009)

Bumping it on up!!!!


----------



## mightycute912 (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanks for the post, Very informative!


----------



## shininnebear (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanks for posting this!! I found this site shortly after I began my healthy hair journey, and her story really inspired me.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jan 6, 2009)

shininnebear said:


> Thanks for posting this!! I found this site shortly after I began my healthy hair journey, and her story really inspired me.


 

OT -  hi there!!!!

I love your HAIR!


----------



## shininnebear (Jan 6, 2009)

samanthajones67 said:


> OT -  hi there!!!!
> 
> I love your HAIR!


 
Thanks SJ  !!


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Mar 17, 2009)

Bumping !!!!!!


----------



## morehairplease (Mar 17, 2009)

Lucky's Mom said:


> Bumping !!!!!!




thanks sweetie for bumping.


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Apr 12, 2009)

Ok so about a month ago I created a post on the children's forum about my dd's hair...someone directed me to biracialhair.org.  I never really checked the site out as I'd started some other practices that were and are working great, however, yesterday morning I decided for some reason to go to the site and all i can say is  why didnt i go sooner?? 
I used her method last night to detangle my dd's hair....mind you, I have a knock off Denman, which I've never considered using on her hair.  WTH was I thinking, ok detangling her hair was a TOTALLY different experience.  

My dd asked to me to blow dry last night, but on her next wash day I'm going to use her techniques for a wash and go and see how it works.


----------



## FtrDrO (May 5, 2009)

Bumping for those who never saw it!!!!


----------



## GoingNatural (May 5, 2009)

I'm glad a lot of people are checking out her site. She has great advice and i know a lot of people didn't go to the site because it said biracial hair and thought it wasn't relevant to them.

I know she is trying to get it called Tightly Curly Hair Site moving forward


----------



## GoingNatural (May 5, 2009)

Braided~Beauty said:


> Terri I love your site and your hair!!
> I have been trying to get the whole smoothing/seperating the curl thing going since I first saw this thread and I think I have finnally got it !
> 
> 
> ...




OMG your HAIR!!! How have I missed all these gorgeous curls????


----------



## Zay-neey (May 5, 2009)

Oh I never tried this  when i was natural but when i was transitioning ( i kno it makes no sense) well it didnt turn out to great.
I will incorporate some of her techniques like the clumpling/smoothing but not the denman.. denman and me


----------



## MuslimahTresses (Jun 27, 2009)

I tried this method on my little girls hair using Tresseme Smooth conditoner. I liked the outcome  but when her hair dreid it looked really,really dry. Is it a product or oil to help add shine once the curls dry?


----------

